# Fire separation distance



## Yankee (Jun 29, 2011)

I have two old adjacent buildings both wood frame unproptected construction. They are about 3' apart along their long sides, except one extends further about 40'. The owner of the longer building wants to put a window in the wall which is perpendicular to the rear wall of the shorter building. Is there a fire seperation distance, if so, where do I go to look at the wording? (2009 IBC)


----------



## mark handler (Jun 29, 2011)

I belive 2009 isthe same....Check it

For each element, the required fire-resistive rating (number of hours) is given.

See Table 602 (IBC 2006) for "fire-resistive rating requirements for exterior walls based on fire separation distance." This table tells you the required rating (number of hours) for exterior walls based on their distance (frontage) from the property line.


----------



## RLGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Where is the lot line?  If 3' apart, is one on the lot line?  If the building wanting the window is 3' feet from the lot line, then it can have 15% of the wall area of that floor with openings that comply with either of the following:

1. Unprotected openings if the building is sprinklered.

2. Protected openings if the building is not sprinklered.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a neat drawing. . .  Actually, the property line turns and follows the back wall of the other building. The property adjacent to the wall in question is Town property and judged as being unbuildable. He wants an unprotected window opening in the unprotected wall and can put it anywhere along the wall that he is allowed.

I know I know, , have him hire a design pro.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

can you treat them as one building so the openings do not come into play?


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 30, 2011)

Administratively, consider either altering the boundary line or recording some sort of easement, which could begin far enough from the rear wall of the shorter building to satisfy its current openings, and extend as far into the property of the shorter building as necessary to achieve the necessary fire separation distance for the new openings on the longer building.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 30, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> can you treat them as one building so the openings do not come into play?


. . . don't openings come into play in one building with an "L" shape? Depending on the use and construction type?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

The door openings do not come into play if you can classifiy it as one building for height / area /construction type condiserations.


----------



## texasbo (Jul 5, 2011)

Late to the party here, but can that "unbuildable city property" be classified as a public way?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> Late to the party here, but can that "unbuildable city property" be classified as a public way?


Is the space avalible to firefighters to fight fires on the subject property?


----------

